# A Baker's Odyssey



## slamdaccord96 (Feb 21, 2007)

Any thoughts? Its by Greg Patent.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I am currently doing a review of it. A little behind schedule :blush: but it should be up soon. I liked it, reminds me a little of everyones grandmother!
A nice variety of things to try. Nothing earth shatteringly amazing, just good home spun baking.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

A little behind, Chrose? A little? Hmmmmph! 

Slamdaccord, just don't make the mistake I did. I read the title, and the tagline ("celebrating time-honored recipes from America's rich immigrant heritage"), and for some reason just assumed it was a bread book. 

It's not. Sure, there are bread recipes. But also all sorts of other pastries and baked goods as well. 

Further deponent sayeth not, as I'm willing to wait for the review.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i belong to a cook book club so i got this book for like $10 or less. It does seem a lil outdated, but thats ok. my only complaint is about the dvd. do you remember that part in Mrs. Doubtfire when robin williams sees the old guy with the dinosaurs and says he cant tell which one is extinct, well this dvd is like that old guy. kinda pretty boring. but i think putting a dvd with your book is a great idea, as long as it doesnt put you to sleep. i'd give this book 2stars. it doesnt really add much to my book collection.


----------

